# Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps



## kclars90 (25. April 2016)

*Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Hi,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe Probleme mit meiner kürzlich eingebauten modularen Wasserkühlung.
Bisher habe ich schon mehrere Kühlkreisläufe zusammengebastelt und hatte nie Probleme doch diesemal erscheinen mir die Temperaturen etwas zu hoch. Was meint ihr? Wie sind eure Werte mit ähnlicher Hardware? Wie kann ich meine Temps verbessern?

Zu meinem System:

Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX

CPU: i7 5820k @ Stock

GPU: EVGA GTX 980 ti Classified @ Stock

GPU-Block: EKWB Fullcover

CPU-Block: EKWB Supremacy

Pumpe: EKWB X-RES 140 Pumpe + AGB Combo DDC 3.2 PWM mit Headspreader @ ~ 3000rpm

Radiator TOP: Alphacool ST 30 360er mit NB e-loops PWM @ 1000rpm

Radiator FRONT: Alphacool XT 45 280er mit Nocuta NF-A14 @ 1000rpm

Temps IDL: Wasser ~ 28°C ebenfalls GPU, CPU ~ 30-35°C @ Raumtemperatur 20°C - soweit eigentlich okay

Temps Last (60min BF4 @ 1440P): Wasser ~ 43°C, GPU 50°C, CPU ~ 60°C - die Wassertemperatur sowie die GPU Temperatur finde ich viel zu hoch?!

Die Luft sollte allmählich draußen sein, hab den PC mehrer Male auf alle Seiten mit und ohne Pumpe an gedreht bis keine Luftblasen mehr rauskamen.

Die Radiatoren werden ebenfalls beide warm wobei der ST 30 wesentlich wärmer wird, was ja auch sinn macht.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Naja ein 280er und ein 360er Radi ist jetzt auch nicht sehr viel Fläche. Hatte damals ebenfalls einen 5820K und "nur" eine GTX 980 und einen 420er und 280er und meine Temperaturen waren nicht viel besser als deine...und dein System verbraucht nochmal fast 100W mehr.
Wie hast du die Lüfter denn ausgerichtet?


----------



## kclars90 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Zur Zeit habe ich die Lüfter am FRONT Radiator als Intake in push montiert und die Lüfter am TOP Radiator als Exhaust in push.

Wundere mich nur wenn ich das ein oder andere Youtube Video anschaue was die Jungs "angeblich" für Temperaturen fahren...

Wenn ich allerdings "nur" Benchmarks laufen lasse sind meine Temps ebenfalls um einiges besser, haben allerdings nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass der Deckel des Evolv nicht gerade "Luftfördernd" ist 
Du kannst aber mal gerne versuchen, die Lüfter im Deckel zu drehen sodass diese ebenfalls kühle Außenluft durch den Radi nach innen pusten.


----------



## kclars90 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ja das hatte ich bereits bei meinem vorherigen Bulid im Enthoo Luxe ausprobiert und musste festestellen das es maximal 1-2°C Temperatur Unterschiede gab.

Also hilft nur ein - mehr Radiatorfläche?


----------



## skydrive2014 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

habe  auch  5820k @ 4,0 ghz mit  980ti @ 1.412 mhz 

hab  sehr  ähnliche  temps  mit  240 radiator  vorne und 360  oben  beider 45 mm

cpu  geht  eigenlich nie  über  55 57  grad   es  sei den  bei  prime  da sind  auch  70  drin 

gpu  bleibt   bei  vollast  50 grad   wasser  47  Temp sensor an der GPU block  und am  radiator 43-45   sonst  33  wenn es sich eingependelt  hat 

Unter  30  wenn PC  noch nicht gemacht  hat  

bei  3d mark firestrike   1  grafiktest  im loop    geht  gpu mal  bis zu  60°C  

finde  deine  Temps  in ordnung 

Ist deine CPU  GPU übertaktet ?


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ich weiß, dass es meistens blöd ist aber meiner Meinung nach sind diese internen Radis immer Geldverschwendung...außer man bekommt wirklich eine Menge von Radis ins Gehäuse (Corsair 900D etc.)
Für den Preis von deinen Radis bekommt man einen Mora und mit dem hättest du absolut keine Probleme. Versuch mal vom Gehäuse die gesamte Front und den Deckel abzunehmen und lass damit mal den Rechner laufen...ich wette, dass deine Temperaturen alleine dadurch schon sehr viel besser werden.

@skydrive 
seine Temperaturen sind natürlich nicht wirklich schlecht aber so wie es oben steht, lässt er die Lüfter aber auch mit 1000RPM laufen....das kann ja nicht leise sein und damit verfehlt man eigentlich den Sinn und Zweck einer Wasserkühlung.


----------



## kclars90 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Danke erstmal für deinen Beitrag.

Bisher ist noch nichts übertaktet, aber bei den Temperaturen traue ich mich auch nicht so recht über Stock hinaus.

Hatte mal die 5-Way Optimization von meinem ASUS Mainbaord laufen, danach war die CPU stabil bei 4,4 Ghz.

Danach hab ich nur das Powertarget von der 980ti auf 115% angehoben und schon war ich auch bei 50°C Wassertemperatur was für meine Pumpe ja schon absolut MAX ist.

Daher habe ich dann garnicht erst mit dem feintuning angefangen...


----------



## lefskij (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Naja ein 280er und ein 360er Radi ist jetzt auch nicht sehr viel Fläche...und dein System verbraucht nochmal fast 100W mehr...





kclars90 schrieb:


> Also hilft nur ein - mehr Radiatorfläche?



Das Neuausrichten von Lüftern bringt nicht wirklich etwas, man kann eventuell eine andere Geräuschkulisse erzeugen und das hängt auch von vielen Faktoren ab.

120 mm Radifläche für 100 Watt Abwärme sind wohl das *MINIMUM* und das sorgt nicht für sehr niedrige Wassertemperatur oder Komponentenkühlung, vielleicht kannst Du ja hinten oder unten (kenne das Gehäuse nicht) noch einen Radi einsetzen.

Eine stärkere Pumpe oder mehr Durchfluß duch größeren Schlauchdurchmesser bringt jedenfalls so gut wie gar nichts...

Grüße


----------



## Nachty (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Die warme Luft vom Front Radi geht ja durch den oberen Radi was schlecht ist, weil die Luft ja schon warm ist, der kann also nicht das Wasser runterkühlen, also wie schon gesagt die oben Lüfter drehen! Und hinten muss der Lüfter die warme Luft rausblasen!


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Da hat lefskij recht. Auch wenn er wohl 120 mm meint  Diese 12cm pro 100W sollte man aber wirklich als minimalstes Minimum sehen...


----------



## kclars90 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ja da hatte ich wohl die Abwärme des 5820k unterschätz.

Werde nachher mal die Lüfter am Top Radiator drehen und schauen was passiert.

Der hintere Lüfter ist ausblasend


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Bei deinem momentanen Aufbau wär es aber sinniger, wenn der hintere Luft einblasen würde...jetzt hast du ja zwei Lüfter die einblasen und 4 Lüfter die ausblasen


----------



## lefskij (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Da hat lefskij recht. Auch wenn er wohl 120 mm meint  Diese 12cm pro 100W sollte man aber wirklich als minimalstes Minimum sehen...



Hehe, war zu langsam beim Korrigieren 



kclars90 schrieb:


> Der hintere Lüfter ist ausblasend



Vielleicht noch einen 120/140er Radi einsetzen... Das könnte noch ein paar °C herausholen... Ansonsten wäre ein MO-RA natürlich das Optimum und selbst mit zwei 980 Ti gibts da keine Probleme 

EDIT: Habe auch schon Mods gesehen, die "interne" Radiatoren neben oder auf das Gehäuse geschnallt bekamen, indem der Kreislauf einfach nach aussen erweitert wurde...


----------



## kclars90 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Die Frage ist ja ob die Temperaturen generell in Ordnung sind oder ob ich mir Sorgen machen muss.

Muss weder OC noch Temperatur Rekorde brechen 

Wirklich laut ist der PC mit den Lüftern nicht. Hatte vorher 4 Silent Wings 2 auf 7V laufen was ungefähr ähnlich laut war, allerdings ohne WaKü.

Mich würden nochmal Vergleichswerte mit ähnlicher Hardware interessieren...


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Silent Wings auf 7V sollen ca. gleich laut sein wie deine Fans @ 1000RPM ?? 
Ich hab 4 von den NF-A14 und mit 1000RPM sind die alles andere als leise  Aber das ist natürlich subjektiv.


----------



## lefskij (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ohne Wasser wäre die GPU sicherlich bei 70°C oder höher und die CPU ist auch noch lange nicht im kritischen Bereich - im Sommer bei höherer Raumtemperatur sieht das Ganze sicher eher wie bei Deinen OC-Versuchen aus aber auch das ist doch noch vertretbar.
Eventuell wird es dann etwas lauter, doch die Lüfter haben ja noch Reserven, nicht wahr?


----------



## kclars90 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Jop bei den Lüftern geht noch was.

Hatte mich übrigens mit den RPMS vertran, die Noctuas laufen @ 800 rpm.

Voher hatte ich 65 - 70°C CPU Temps mit ner H110i GTX von Corsair und 84°C GPU mit dem ACX 2.0 Kühler. Habe auch mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten herumexperimentiert doch hier war auch nicht viel zu holen bin jetzt bei der Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut gelandet, die hat mit am besten performt.

Generell muss ich sagen das ich im Enthoo Luxe teils wesentlich bessere Temperaturen hatt, was allerdings auch nicht groß verwunderlich ist.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Beim Luxe kommt halt wieder diese Deckel-Geschichte zu tragen.


----------



## lefskij (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Gutes Stichwort - WLP ist auch sehr wichtig aber Du hast ja schon einen Favoriten gefunden... 

Mach' Dir mal keine Sorgen, wenn Du mehr Potential wünscht, versuche eine Kreislauferweiterung nach aussen mit mehr Radifläche - das kann auch echt chic aussehen.

Und glaube mir, das Aufbauen einer Wasserkühlung kann auch ein größeres Projekt mit vielen Veränderungen/Neuerungen werden... siehe Worklog in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Combi (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

btw...einfach mit schnellkupplungen nen mora extern zwischen klemmen und du kannst im hochsommer bei 40 grad in der bude bedenkenlos zocken.
nutze selber 2 moras und es gibt nix besseres in sachen kühlleistung/preis.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

2 Stück?


----------



## skydrive2014 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es meistens blöd ist aber meiner Meinung nach sind diese internen Radis immer Geldverschwendung...außer man bekommt wirklich eine Menge von Radis ins Gehäuse (Corsair 900D etc.)
> Für den Preis von deinen Radis bekommt man einen Mora und mit dem hättest du absolut keine Probleme. Versuch mal vom Gehäuse die gesamte Front und den Deckel abzunehmen und lass damit mal den Rechner laufen...ich wette, dass deine Temperaturen alleine dadurch schon sehr viel besser werden.
> 
> @skydrive
> seine Temperaturen sind natürlich nicht wirklich schlecht aber so wie es oben steht, lässt er die Lüfter aber auch mit 1000RPM laufen....das kann ja nicht leise sein und damit verfehlt man eigentlich den Sinn und Zweck einer Wasserkühlung.



ich beim  240 noiseblocker blackpro 120  pwm laufen bis 800-1000 RPM

und beim  360 die Eloops  auch  von  noiseblocker  die laufen  bis 500- 1000 RPM  die  höre ich nicht   

als  die  blackpro oben   waren  auf 360  hatte man sie  gehört aber so ab 1000 RPM  so  ein  nerviges  summen  aber nur  wenn  man halben  Meter  davor  steht 

wobei  die  horriozon Box  bin unitymedia lauter ist   Rauschen der lüfters


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Dann hast du Glück und bist einfach nicht so empfindlich. Ich hatte bei meiner letzten Wakü BlackSilentPro PK-1 verbaut und hab die selbst auf niedrigster Stufe (~350RPM) noch recht deutlich gehört. Das waren die schlechtesten Lüfter die ich je hatte.


----------



## kclars90 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Hab mir diese Mo-Ra Geschichte mal angeschaut und muss sagen das ich garnicht mal so abgeneigt dem gegenüber bin.
Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe gesehen das es verschiedene Versionen gibt oder doch lieber einen von Phobya?
Wie schauts mit meiner Pumpe aus, ist die stark genug um noch einen Mo-Ra zu versorgen?


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ich hab mir heute einen Mora gekauft! Ich persönlich hab den 420LT genommen und würde den auch insgesamt dem 360er vorziehen, schon alleine weil er schon eine  größere Fläche hat und dabei auch nur 20€ mehr kostet. Ausserdem habe ich mit 140er Lüftern bisher bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit 120er. Als Pumpe werde ich eine DCP450 nehmen, welche angeblich locker flockig ausreichen wird.


----------



## kclars90 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Kurzes Update:

Habe jetzt mein Lüfter Setup etwas geändert:

Alle Lüfter an den Radiatoren sind jetzt als Exhaust montiert. Firsche Luft bringt der 140mm SW 2 im Heck.

Damit erziele ich doch ein bisschen bessere Temperaturen. Nach 1h BF4

CPU @Stock 53°C

GPU @ Powertarget 115% 48°C

Wassertemperatur 40°C


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Mit welcher Drehzahl? Immer noch den ~800RPM?


----------



## kclars90 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ja ist immernoch nicht viel leiser geworden. Habe auch das Gefühl das die Noctuas in pull wesentlich lauter sind als in Push. Kommt natürlich auch durch den Radi...

Habe den Lüfter im Heck auf 600 rpm (unhörbar Silent Wings 2 eben)

Die 3 e-loops im Deckel liefen erst auf 800rpm dann zwischen durch auf 1000rpm was aber keinen Unterscheid bei dem Temps gemacht hat 

und die Noctuas wie gehabt bei 800rpm.

Bin am überlegen einen 140er Radiator Hinten einzubauen, allerdings habe ich dann keine Frischluftquelle mehr, hmm....


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Der 140er wird wohl auch nicht so viel bringen..


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Hast du mal probiert, den Rechner komplett offen zu betreiben? Also ohne Front und Deckel?


----------



## kclars90 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ja, sieht aber halt ka*ke aus xD


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Ne ich meinte auch nicht, dass du den dann immer so betreiben sollst  
Sind die Temperaturen dadurch sehr viel besser geworden?


----------



## kclars90 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

So ein kleines Update:

Nachdem ich sämliche Radiatoren samt Lüfter auf alle erdenkliche Weise positioniert habe und keine Besserung der Temps feststellen konnte habe ich mir einen Mo-Ra 3 360 geholt 

Jetzt sie die Temperaturen mehr als gut und das Beste daran ist das man absolut nichts mehr hört da nun alle Lüfter auf kleinster RPM laufen. Geht halts nichts über einen krass überdomensionierten externen Radiator 

Danke nochmal an alle die mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen und ihre Tipps gepostet haben.


----------



## ms240 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Hast mal ein Foto wie dein Setup nun aussieht? Gerade das Innere interessiert mich doch sehr


----------



## Teddybaer123 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung -  schlechte Temperaturen - bitte um Tipps*

Gerne auch mit Temperaturen posten. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

